# Chokecherry wood



## kawboy (May 10, 2016)

A buddy from work gave me a couple huge chokecherry limbs. Anybody ever use it for smoking? I'm assuming it will be like apple or cherry. Just curious, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2016)

Yes you can use it for smoking. It is very much like using other fruit woods. Just make sure it seasoned well.


----------



## kawboy (May 10, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes you can use it for smoking. It is very much like using other fruit woods. Just make sure it seasoned well.[/quote That's what I figured, and it's splitting pretty good.


----------



## archeryrob (May 12, 2016)

I live in the Maryland mountains and choke cherry is the easily wood to get for my smokehouse. Extra stuff feeds the wood stove not too bad either.


----------

